# Cape Cod trips?



## hikergrrl (Aug 11, 2001)

OK, so it's not Alpine - but I figure someone might know some special spots.

Will be visiting a friend in Boston at the end of the month, and will probably head out to the Ocean for a few days... I can spend a few hours on the beach, but then become restless.

Any good hikes/walks to recommend in the Cape Cod area? (probably tip of the cape, Wellfleet region)


----------

